# Installing a frameless door



## Meowmichelle (Nov 2, 2014)

I would like to replace a traditional framed door with a frameless door, the type you see in houses/movies from the 1950's.  The finished look is of a smooth transition from door to wall, with only the knob protruding.

 It would seem that there would need to be studs surrounding the frame and the door jam goes directly into the frame.  I am having difficulty finding anything online discussing this process.

Any thoughts, please?  (and I do not want to simply put in a door/frame kit)

Thanks.


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 2, 2014)

Door frames and trim are all about speed of building with a pre hung door and oversized rough in and shims. Then hide it all behind some trim. I just built an arch way between rooms that has no trim. I would do it similar with corner bead and plaster and compound with the exception of the inner frame / cover can't be drywall it will have to be wood that can take the hinges on one side and latch plate the other. The framing will all have to be close an allow for the built in place jamb then corner bead. The outside surface can be finished with compound. The jam surface I would finish with auto body filler. Bondo or equivalent polyester resin compound. It sands nice and will stick to wood and not chip in a doorway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## beachguy005 (Nov 2, 2014)

This is what you need.  Watch the video also.  

http://www.ezyjamb.com/installation


----------



## nealtw (Nov 2, 2014)

Welcome to the site. Attention will have to be paid to the rough frame. This system will have different measurements.


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 2, 2014)

beachguy005 said:


> This is what you need.  Watch the video also.
> 
> http://www.ezyjamb.com/installation.html



Looks great. First I ever saw that and seems to live up to its name. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## nealtw (Mar 15, 2016)

==========


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 16, 2016)

Meowmichelle said:


> I would like to replace a traditional framed door with a frameless door, the type you see in houses/movies from the 1950's.  The finished look is of a smooth transition from door to wall, with only the knob protruding.
> 
> It would seem that there would need to be studs surrounding the frame and the door jam goes directly into the frame.  I am having difficulty finding anything online discussing this process.
> 
> ...



I've used a TIMELY frame with the casing clips removed, top and bottom pivot hdwr. and a variety of closing devices from standard lock set to high security.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 16, 2016)

How can that link have gone bad so quickly? I tried 3 times and got a 404 message


----------



## nealtw (Mar 16, 2016)

gremlins..............


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 16, 2016)

I took the html off the end of the address and the link worked, if anyone finds the same problem.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 16, 2016)

The link should work now.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 16, 2016)

http://www.ezyjamb.com/index.php/installation/installation-videos
They don't tell you how to get the correct measurement or how important that measurement is before you hang the drywall


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 16, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> How can that link have gone bad so quickly? I tried 3 times and got a 404 message




Click on the home page button just below the 404.


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 16, 2016)

nealtw said:


> http://www.ezyjamb.com/index.php/installation/installation-videos
> They don't tell you how to get the correct measurement or how important that measurement is before you hang the drywall



We hang the sheets with the edges around the door opening, which affords a flush installation, because the punched rail of the jamb is inset the depth of the narrowed sheet edge.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 16, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> We hang the sheets with the edges around the door opening, which affords a flush installation, because the punched rail of the jamb is inset the depth of the narrowed sheet edge.



repairing a dented corner must be a ---------, much like those wonderful rounded corner beads.


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 16, 2016)

nealtw said:


> repairing a dented corner must be a ---------, much like those wonderful rounded corner beads.



You mean the "funshwey" (SP) corner beads.

Just like body work on s car.


----------

